# Trudnoća i porod > Porod > Rodilišta >  nisu naša rodilišta ni tako loša

## bimba iaia

U  ovoj reportaži Striscie (tal.emisija bez dlake na jeziku) govore o katastrofalnom stanju u rodilištu u Sassari
 gdje nemaju tople vode(pa se žene i bebe peru vodom zagrijanom na štednjaku) već poooduže vrijeme,
a sad zadnje je da su im pukle cijevi i morali su u noći preselit 30 beba u privremeni(neadekvatni)smještaj.... :shock:  :/
Prof.je zaključio da je objekt star i zahtjeva potpunu adaptaciju---ma daj!  :Teletubbies:  

Ipak, ima i gorih rodilišta nego kod nas..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## anchi

Moja mama je uvijek govorila da se treba sa boljima uspoređivati...  :Grin:

----------


## Ana :-)

> Moja mama je uvijek govorila da se treba sa boljima uspoređivati...


Potpis  :Grin:

----------


## defimira

ja sam rodila u osijeku prije 5 mj i nije bilo tople vode. nas su tuširali u hladnoj a bebe su samo brisali. sva 4 dana koliko smo bile u bolnici. toliko o našim rodilištima!

----------


## inikaaaaaa

:shock:

----------

